

Ask HN: bad idea? Turn Dropbox folders into projects - petervandijck

I&#x27;d love to hear thoughts on this idea for a YAPMA (yet another project management app).<p>Assumption: people manage projects mostly through dropbox (for files) and email (for communication). Why does projectmanagementappX make me upload files?<p>Solution: a project management app that turns your Dropbox folders into project management (adds structure and features to it, people, dates, todo&#x27;s, whatever). In my mind this is a web app, but it starts with your Dropbox and you never have to change how you work (put files in Dropbox).<p>Initial core audience: designers.<p>Thoughts?
======
andanthor
I like it, but it must be resilient to people screwing up with files, moving
them around, etc, considering when you share folders anyone with write access
can delete files.

Now, if you make it synch with my own Wunderlist account, you've won me
over...

~~~
petervandijck
Consider it done sir :)

------
marcomassaro
Not your idea exactly, but these guys do something similar for designers &
dropbox

[https://marvelapp.com/](https://marvelapp.com/)

